# Проблемы после массажа вакуумными банками - ноющие и ломящие боли в спине



## Ulegerchi (20 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте, друзья! Вкратце опишу проблему: месяц назад прошел несколько сеансов массажа вакуумными банками, после этого мышцы спины перестали адекватно работать: постоянный дискомфорт, ноющие и ломящие боли в спине, отдающие в подреберье, ощущение дисбаланса мышечных групп: будто часть мышц работает на 25% либо не работает вообще. Состояние сказывается на сне, т.к. тело не расслабляется. Пожалуйста, подскажите, как быстрее привести себя в порядок. Быть может применить какие-то витамины? Баночный массаж с этой поры делать зарекся! Можно ли ходить в бассейн? Как восстановить правильную работу мышц? Предполагаю, что банки держали слишком долго, отсюда мои проблемы.

Есть ли медицинское название (диагноз) моему состоянию?

Подскажите, если возможно, эффективные и не дорогостоящие мази.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2017)

Миофасциальный синдром.
Диклофенак+Хондроксид (Димексид)+Никофлекс


----------



## Ulegerchi (20 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Миофасциальный синдром.
> Диклофенак+Хондроксид (Димексид)+Никофлекс


Спасибо доктор! Только что вернулся из бассейна, поплавал в щадящем режиме, с левой стороны, где лопатка, видимо, включилась какая-то группа мышц. Появилась подвижность в лопаточном суставе, легкость, справа такого нет. Прям контраст какой-то)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2017)

Полечить надо.


----------



## Ulegerchi (28 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Миофасциальный синдром.
> Диклофенак+Хондроксид (Димексид)+Никофлекс


Диклофенак таблетки или мазь? Хондроксид\димексид можно что то одно из двух?


----------

